# Maraxus Mod?



## Werner Beukes (5/5/15)

Hi everybody,

I'm very interested in the Maraxus Mod, but am unsure of the atamizer I need for it. I saw on YouTube the massive amounts of vape comming this nuclear power station, (lol) and it's build quality is simply amazing.
The price on the Maraxus is also very teasing. What would you guys recomend?


----------



## Vapington (5/5/15)

Werner Beukes said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm very interested in the Maraxus Mod, but am unsure of the atamizer I need for it. I saw on YouTube the massive amounts of vape comming this nuclear power station, (lol) and it's build quality is simply amazing.
> The price on the Maraxus is also very teasing. What would you guys recomend?



Maraxus is quite an old mech - don't know if anyone locally has them. It will perform like any other 18650 mech basically, you would be buying this for looks. I would use a rebuildable atty for a mech - to draw power from a mech you need to build it accordingly so please use safe batts and know your ohms law! 

To be honest I would rather get a regulated mod unless you really want a tube mech?


----------



## Werner Beukes (5/5/15)

Vapington said:


> Maraxus is quite an old mech - don't know if anyone locally has them. It will perform like any other 18650 mech basically, you would be buying this for looks. I would use a rebuildable atty for a mech - to draw power from a mech you need to build it accordingly so please use safe batts and know your ohms law!
> 
> To be honest I would rather get a regulated mod unless you really want a tube mech?



Thanks for your reply! I'm very new to the mech mods and must be honest, I don't know that much about it. But I saw the iBox yesterday and it blew my mind! Massive clouds!
What I like about the Maraxus is firstly the build quality. And I saw on YouTube the massive clouds. Let's just say I'm a cloud chaser. Lol


----------



## ashTZA (5/5/15)

I can't speak of the Original - (& doubt you'd find one anyway);
but if its any of the clones like the one I'm vaping from as I type this,
I could not in all honestly recommend it.

I'm not sure if you've held one before or just basing off pictures,
but Im not overly impressed with the design - although it appears pretty solid - the threads are quite a loose fit till there is a battery screwed tight in it giving it support; Otherwise its pretty wriggly.

It has sharp edges (it can & probably will hurt you at some point; or tear your furniture).
It is heavy.
And you may have to untighten/raise the plastic insulator inside the switch as it may arch / get hot if you don't.
The Brass surface on the centre pipe scratch/dulls quickly.

On the plus side (and why I still use it [got my tank on my other mech, dripper on this])
Is it has a floating 510 pin - making swapping with different atties a breeze;
The whole mod can be screwed to fit different batteries easily;
and it has very little if any voltage drop - it conducts very well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (5/5/15)

Get the Cherry bomber from @Sir Vape check their site out. Its a hard hitting stunning mech mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/15)

Vapington said:


> Get the Cherry bomber from @Sir Vape check their site out. Its a hard hitting stunning mech mod.



Hi @Vapington 
Please add your location under your avatar
Helps with many things on the forum
Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Werner Beukes (5/5/15)

Thanks so much. I spoke to a friend who has a brand new panzer. Any thoughts? Will check out that other too.


----------



## Vapington (5/5/15)

Werner Beukes said:


> Thanks so much. I spoke to a friend who has a brand new panzer. Any thoughts? Will check out that other too.


Panzer is pretty cool. Prefer box mods though haha but each to their own !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Werner Beukes (6/5/15)

Vapington said:


> Panzer is pretty cool. Prefer box mods though haha but each to their own !



Yeah, I saw those box mods are becoming very popular these days. The iBox is also something people like lately it seems. I've noticed the atomizers makes a huge difference regarding the amount of vape it produces... Also I see many guys are building their own coils, and must say it looks really cool, and ot keeps you busy too, which I kind of like, although I prefer an atomizer that you can fill up like my X2O ProV, and you simply refill it after a few hours of use. 
I must say Ganief has a LOAD of stuff on his side. He has a toolbox loaded with vaping gear. Anything from a battery to an atomic bomb... I'm meeting up with him next week to see what he has. He introduced me to the Panzer mod, looks great too, and seems like you guys over here prefer it to the Maraxus?


----------



## Werner Beukes (6/5/15)

After a search I bought the Panzer with a Aspire tank. It's awesome!!! Love it!


----------

